# SQ with a side serving of urea? :) 2011 BMW 335D install Mosconi, Gladen, Morel, JBL



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Hey Guys,

Well i never would have guessed that my first diesel install since moving to california was going to be a compact four door sport saloon.  But...such was the case; just wrapped up a simple SQ install on a 2011 BMW 335D.

Going into the project, i was a bit worried about noise issues, the late model bimmers are very noisy cars electrically, and spit out a ton of interference, the diesel model would only be worse...but, seeing that others have done work on the car and came out okay, i said lets do it 

This also marks my official relationship with ORCA, using products from from their Mosconi amplifier line up and a unique set of stock replacement speakers for the underseat location...It is also my first install as a Morel dealer...a brand that i have always loved...these two brands you probably will see quite a bit of from me in the future.

Anyway, the goals:

1. maintain a total stock appearance in the interior - all stock locations
2. achieve a clean and stealthy appearance in the trunk while maintaining as much space as possible.
3. obtain a decent level of sound quality given the stock locations.

so lets get started, first a coupla quick shots of the car:



















The system utilizes a JBL MS-8 (my ninth one!) for OEM inteface and DSP control, the display is mounted in the glovebox, along with the extension cable for the tuning mic:










As mentioned before, the stock underseat woofers were replaced by a set of drivers from Gladen/Audio Systems. The stock units barely produced any real bass or midbass, and on a recommendation from Ernie at Sound Innovations, i decided to give them a try. 

So here are the stock enclosures and drivers, next to the Audio Systems drivers:










The stock woofers were removed and I laid some damper on the interior and exterior of the enclosures:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Here is a side by side shot of the OEM woofer and the new one...these replacement units dont appear that big, tiny magnet and very light, but Ernie assured me they rock and work great as midbass or light duty subs. Since in this car all they will be asked to do is 70hz to 120hz anyway.










So here are the new drivers mounted in the stock location, perfect fitment using OEM screws:










Next, the enclosures were bolted back into the car, wired up, and the top grille reinstalled...done!  i wish I had a Staples "That was easy" button for this one.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The rest of the front stage is a set of Morel Hybrid Ovation II 4" component set, the tweeters were mounted in the stock sail location, even the stock foam fits perfectly:



















I opened up the stock molex plug and ran two pairs of new speakers wires into each door, for the mid and tweeter:










Adapter rings were fabricated for the Morel Midbass:










and the HOII 4" drivers mounted to them:



















Next, the area on the door card around the midrange was covered with damper:










and the Morel mid bolted in place:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

The same process went towards the passenger side:























































Quick pics of the stock door connection termination:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

As the car has the base Hi-FI system with no center channel, i installed a Morel Integra Ovation 4" coaxial into the stock center location:





































So thats it for the interior, no wiring pics as they are tucked under the deep door sills and i tried taking a pic and nothing would show up 

so...onto the trunk. As stated, the goal here is to maintain space and remain stealthy. If you remember my 335I install from last year, its a similar idea. 

So here is the view with everything covered up, the floor has been rainsed by about 3" to accomodate the equipment, and a fiberglass subbox sits on the driver side. All wrapped in heather trunk liner that has been dyed to match the stock color:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Lift up both grilles and here is what you see. On the floor is a rack that features two Mosconi AS200.4 4 channel amplifiers, one sends 200 watts to each midrange and tweeter, while the second powers the underseat woofers with 200 watts and a whopping 950 watts RMS at 2ohms to the sub. Behind the amps is a Cache Audio CEX 3 way electronic crossover, which handles the frequencies for the mid and tweeter (i didnt want to go the passive route from previous experience), and the JBL MS8 sits all the way at the back.

all the components are precisely flush mounted with a slat routed edge, and is trimmed in a dark graphite vinyl.

On the fiberglass side box of approximately .7 cubic feet sits a Morel Ultimo SC10 2ohm subwoofer. it is also trimmed in its ring of graphite vinyl.

Now a quick word on the Mosconi amps...plain and simple, I am in love...I LOVE the way they look, which is euro chic, different yet still very classy, all the connections and terminals are laid out sensibly and works great in limited spaces, and for once, allt he controls are mounted ON TOP! These amps also had two fans built in which helps in cooling. In essense, these are redesigned and improved versions of the Steg amps.

for more info, go to:

Audio System - AS 200.4

I normally dont gush about new gear, but i think i found a new favorite...and will definitely use them in my Kia. They are so clean and have a ton of control and headroom. And most importantly, in a car with super high amounts of interference, they remained dead quiet...not a wiff of whine. Bravo!

so yeah...the pics:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Onto the build pics.

One of the challenges with this car is that not only is there no spare tire well (as on all E90 i believe), there isnt even a shallow well for me to hide the ms8 and the xover in...under the floor there is just a metal plate that protects the Urea tank and injection related stuff.

So after doing some thinking, i came up with a way to mount the foundational floor using the stock bolts.

When the nuts go into the studs securing that metal plate, they leave a good 1/3" or so of stud left, so i took some T-nuts, and use them as a mating sleeve (i couldnt find metric threaded sleeves anywhere). this way, i can then insert a bolt into it attached to brackets bolted to the floor.



















This is the foundational floor piece with all the supports, the underside of it received a layer of ensolite so it wont buzz against the metal floor:



















Here is the floor secured to the car, note the bolts holding down the brackets as mentioned before. 










Upfront, i put two hinges in place, this way, if for any reason something in the urea system have to be serviced, i can unplug some wires, undo the bolts, and lift up the entire rack. Its not easy, but sure as heck easier than having to remove the entire thing, here is how the floor looks pivoted up:










Here is the whole build process of the fiberglass side box area all taped up and a dozen or so layer of cloth laid down:



















The mold was then pulled out of the car and trimmed to the desired shape:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Rim baffle and a strip of low heat plastic was attached to the structure to give it shape, and fleece pulled. once that dried, the entire thing was sanded a bit to get rid of the rough edges:



















I then cut the back of the box open and reinforced the box from the inside with 9 layers of mat:










and then two quarts of duraglas/resin milkshape was poured into the enclosure to seal everything and make the corners solid:










then the opening was sealed back up with 6 layers of cloth from the inside and out:










Finally, the box was wrapped in trunk liner, and then dyed to a lighter shade to match the stock color:



















the trim ring was wrapped in vinyl and wire run into the box:










now the sub was ready to go into the box:


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Note the metal bracket at the top edge of the box, this meets up with a stock clip location so i can secure the enclosure with it, the bottom of the enclosure is held in place by the fake floor:










Here are the various trim and floor piece before and after upholstery:





































and here are the two grille covers before carpeting:










Finally, some pics of the wiring and the middle trim piece, all wires are on barrier strips and there are zip ties every few inch or so:




























so thats it...for stock locations, the car sounds very good, the Gladen woofers work exactly as advertised, providing tight midbass, the smoothness of the Morels is always enjoyable. stage is quite high with decent depth, center is not as focused with the stock locations but okay.

anyway, off to dinner in a rush so sorry for the typos...again, just super psyched with no noise problems and great experiences with the new product lines!

b


----------



## Matt R (Aug 29, 2007)

Cool man, looks good.


----------



## SfTrainer (Sep 6, 2010)

Great Job as always Bing.....


----------



## Midwestrider (Aug 10, 2007)

You make it look so EASY Bing! Will you be giving a more detailed reveiw of these amps?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

i am prolly not good at giving reviews of amps, possessing no equipment to measure anything...so for anyone looking for specs, i cant provide anything.

but from just listening to the car over the course of the day, add to it the way they look and how easy they are to install and make adjustments, i am quite sold on em 

b


----------



## Bluenote (Aug 29, 2008)

Another...great install Bing!
Glad to see the Cache CEX in the mix on this one too


----------



## Rupinder (Jan 25, 2011)

i have a mosconi as 100.4 amp in my car giving power to front 6.5 chameleon and id v3 12 sub. after jbl i find this sub clean with no distortion.the harshness of the tweets have gone and the tweet and midbass are properly aligned


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Another awesome install in a challenging car. Once again, you made everything look so easy.
What were your crossover points for the 4's in the door and the midbass drivers under the seat? I know it's difficult to get good midbass impact with the drivers mounted under the seat.


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

bing, did you get any shots of the battery and how you hooked up your large gauge wire? 

great job on this one too


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Wow, great install. Super clean. Wondering how those midbass drivers worked out? I have an Escalade that I am installing a sub in and the factory sub appears to be the same exact shape as those Audio system drivers. Also what did you use for sound deadening in those midbass enclosures? Looks like some sort of tape?


----------



## jab4au (May 31, 2010)

Top shelf, as always....... Your work is far and away my favorite. Great job!


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Fantastic job Bing! That is certainly one of the cars I really admire - 335d! 

Those Gladen drivers look very appealing - sounds like they are a very good option for those with these bimmers - I know Ryan has tried a couple drivers in his 135i so far.

I liked the looks of the Mosconi's in this build as well:

http://www.diymobileaudio.com/forum/1231853-post76.html

So it is kind of cool to see them in one of your builds here in the states, and as you said from your experience with them, I'm sure we will be seeing more of them.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

发烧友 : sub 20hz subsonic to 70hz, underseat 70hz to 130hz, midrange 130hz up to around 2800hz, tweeter from there up. yeah midbass impact is tough with the underseat, though its not terrible, you can tell the difference between it and a properly mounted midbass in more ideal location, but its miles better than stock.

Mattyjman: i do have taken a pic of it, i went off one of the main lugs, after deciding trying to go through the oem fuseable links for this much power and possibility of empty slots thats not powered is too much hassle...see attached pic.

Vitty: these drivers are definitely a case of dont judge the book by its cover. they are so lightly built that if someone told me they were an OEM speaker, i would have believed it. but the minute i put them in, and when they were still off the stock amp, i could immediately tell how much more output they are getting. i think they work great in the limited bandwidth that i am giving it. i am not famaliar with the escalade's enclosure, but i think these are best used to install into bimmers  its Deamplifier pro in the enclosure.


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Bing, we love your installs.


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Thanks for the reply. The escalade enclosure looks to have a bit more volume than the bimmer one does. Its located under the center console.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

more volume? i am sure you can fab a bigger sub in there if thats where you wanna do


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Your work is inspiring! Hey quick question, I've been lurking and planning my build and I'm strongly considering the JBL MS-8. I was wandering if you have reviewed this product in an earlier post, and where I might find that post. Thanks!

Chuck


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

I was just thinking I could get some more midbass out of a different driver. I will have 2 12 IDMAX subs going so I am pretty much ignoring the factory sub. If I could post pictures I could show you what it looks like. A quick ebay search of 'escalade subwoofer' yields a few hits of the factory woofer/enclosure. 07-2011 are the same.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

chuck: i never reviewed it personally, but there is so much info on the ms8 on the forum just do a quick search  my personal feeling about it is that for 99 percent of my customers, its a godsend, quick easy tuning in 10 mins...but for many of the members here on diyma who want to fine tune their own stuff...i would look elsewhere.

vitty: that goes under the center console right? not sure if you want midbass coming from the middle of the car, once you get up into that range i feel you can still localize it a bit...i would focus on getting the more midbass out of your front stage


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

Wow Bing, the amp line you picked up looks mighty impressive


----------



## Vitty (Feb 26, 2011)

Sounds good. Appreciate the advice.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Be a perfect fit for you Vinh if you can get over your PG fetish  but in all seriousness, i have felt this way about an amp since i used my first DLS A series 6 or 7 years ago...

b


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

Those mosconi amps are interesting. Are they available for general purchase in the US? any idea on the price point on them?


----------



## mattyjman (Aug 6, 2009)

simplicityinsound said:


> Mattyjman: i do have taken a pic of it, i went off one of the main lugs, after deciding trying to go through the oem fuseable links for this much power and possibility of empty slots thats not powered is too much hassle...see attached pic.


thanks Bing... that was exactly what I was looking for. Those seem like pretty stout amps... any concerns on the BMW not being able to keep up with the power draw along with all the other functions of the bmw?


----------



## myhikingboots (Oct 28, 2010)

Thanks for the quick reply. I've been reading a lot about the MS-8 on the forum, I just respect your work so much that I wanted your opinion. In fact your work is how I stumbled upon this site to begin with! I think the MS-8 will give me plenty of adjustment for my ears. Thanks again!


----------



## jpswanberg (Jan 14, 2009)

Hey Bing, quick question: why the external x-over? is it doing something the ms8 can't? Thanks, JPS


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

king nothing: yes the amps are available now for purchase in the US, find the nearest ORCA dealer, i.e. Focal dealer, and ask them about it...if they carried Steg before they should carry these. price point for the performance and the fact that they are built in italy is quite impressive ranges from mid/high hundred dollar range to mid/low 1k range msrp.

MattJman, i didnt notice any lights dimming or anything like that, remember that in this car, the 6 channels that power the front stage, gains are all at minimum and they really are barely doing anything, even the sub, 900 watts is way more than a SC10 needs normally. i think if you did this much power on some really taxing drivers...(i.e. bigger subs etc) you may get some dimming. but as you prolly know, doing a system like this in the new bimmers will prolly get you a lot more of the "increased battery discharge" warning, as the car senses that the battery have dropped below 85 percent capacity iirc. stupidest thing ever IMO.

JPswanberg: its simple, we have 10 total drivers running in the car, and the ms8 only have 8 channels, so the mid and tweeter have only one channel of processing available on the ms8...so you either do the passive xovers, or get a active xover inline...the last time i did passives in a late model bimmer, i found that the car radiates so much noise it was actually inducting noise THROUGH the xovers hehe, plus i like to play wtih the oxver freq a little more.


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

How do you like the morel you are using as a center channel? I just bought an MS8, ultimo 12 and hybrid ovation II 6's and am looking for a good center channel..

Killer install too///


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

the Morel is agood driver to use for the center, it can go down to around 120hz or so comfortably, I believe the rainbow driver also fits and perhaps can go a little lower.

it all depends on the car and what you can fit, JBL emphasizes that the bigger center you can get in there, up to the point where it can match the freq extension of hte L and R speakers, it will be the most ideal..

if you have you get a 6.5" coax or comp in the middle, that would be really good.

b


----------



## Kenreau (Feb 10, 2011)

Fantastic install and build log!

I am curious how the diesel engine noise in the cabin compares to a gas engine. I didn't see any special upgrades mentioned to the oem sound deadening (sans door card). 

Thanks for sharing,

Kenreau


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Kenreau, during idle and sitting in the garage, the engine noise is louder than the gas, but more so outside the car than in. however, the minute that you start driving, i didnt notice any increase in sound, infact, i wouldnt have realized that it was a diesel other than the the ample serving of torque at low rpm 

i cant say if bmw did more sound proofing on it being that its a diesel, but really not a lot of the diesel sounds made it into the cabin at all even at idle.


----------



## mine4118 (Dec 31, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> the Morel is agood driver to use for the center, it can go down to around 120hz or so comfortably, I believe the rainbow driver also fits and perhaps can go a little lower.
> 
> it all depends on the car and what you can fit, JBL emphasizes that the bigger center you can get in there, up to the point where it can match the freq extension of hte L and R speakers, it will be the most ideal..
> 
> ...


thanks for the info and again....nice install!!!


----------



## quickaudi07 (May 19, 2010)

Very clean install.. I wont even ask how long it took ....


Very nice, can you do my car too


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

took 8 total days working 8-9 hours a day


----------



## King Nothing (Oct 10, 2005)

If only i had your skills..... or even time to develop half your skills bing


----------



## DAT (Oct 8, 2006)

Another top install by Bing.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

King Nothing said:


> If only i had your skills..... or even time to develop half your skills bing


you should really aspire higher...half of my skills is like having no skills at all lol


----------



## m R g S r (Oct 1, 2009)

wow. very very very nice!!! im impressed! super clean


----------



## joeltan (Nov 20, 2010)

bing, what a beauty! if only those mosconis could've fit without raising my floor...

wish i was in town so i could hear it.... last minute trip to shanghai unfortunately. need anything from here?

is this car coming out to the meca event in mar?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Joel,

dont think this car is set up for MECA...the locations will really hinder it in judging...plus your class is crowded enough.

you are in SH eh? hmmm...not this time, wife's relatives are there too and bringing stuff back.

how about you go visit some high end car audio stores and check out what they got?


----------



## circa40 (Jan 20, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> Be a perfect fit for you Vinh if you can get over your PG fetish  but in all seriousness, i have felt this way about an amp since i used my first DLS A series 6 or 7 years ago...
> 
> b


hahaha, it looks like im following in your footsteps. Im running a DLS A amp as well :laugh:


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

man you sure do some clean ****ing work  thats incredible. i bet that system sounds amazing!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

its not bad, if that amp/sub combo were to be paired up in more ideal locations, such as kicks and A pillar, i believe it will be even better, by a fair margin.


----------



## Bimmerboyali (Oct 30, 2010)

Very nice install. I just picked up a few TWISTER amps made by Audio Systems from Dave DAT. I wonder what the comparison of the 2 amps are. prob the MOSCONI are a little better? 

As u know I have a Bmw 5 series and Ernie at Sound Innovations told me the same thing about the Subs. I reallywould nlove to test them out. How expensive are they? I've been wanting to come see you for over 2 months but tied up at work. I promise to come by this month, I'll call u in a a couple weeks Bing.

U do make it look easy, if people only knew how difficult it is to work on these Bimmers with Idrive. 

Keep up the great work Bing!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

hey Ali,

yeah definitely come by.

i am quite happy with the Gladen pieces...hugely improved bass output and great for the price. they arent too expensive, way cheaper than say a 6.5" HO II sub in that spot.

b


----------



## cnut334 (Oct 17, 2009)

Nice work as usual from you! Keep it going.


----------



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

Bimmerboyali said:


> Very nice install. I just picked up a few TWISTER amps made by Audio Systems from Dave DAT. I wonder what the comparison of the 2 amps are. prob the MOSCONI are a little better?
> 
> As u know I have a Bmw 5 series and Ernie at Sound Innovations told me the same thing about the Subs. I reallywould nlove to test them out. How expensive are they? I've been wanting to come see you for over 2 months but tied up at work. I promise to come by this month, I'll call u in a a couple weeks Bing.
> 
> ...


The Twisters are nice amps made in Italy but not quite up to the level of the Mosconi. 
For reference (out of a German Magazine), score out of 50 for SQ: 
48 for the Steg Master Stroke Class A
45 for the Sinfoni Amplitude 90.2 X
41 for the Mosconi AS200.2
38 for the Audison LRx 2.9
37 for the Audio System Twister F2-500 

Italian power is nice  

Kelvin


----------



## Bimmerboyali (Oct 30, 2010)

simplicityinsound said:


> king nothing: yes the amps are available now for purchase in the US, find the nearest ORCA dealer, i.e. Focal dealer, and ask them about it...if they carried Steg before they should carry these. price point for the performance and the fact that they are built in italy is quite impressive ranges from mid/high hundred dollar range to mid/low 1k range msrp.
> 
> MattJman, i didnt notice any lights dimming or anything like that, remember that in this car, the 6 channels that power the front stage, gains are all at minimum and they really are barely doing anything, even the sub, 900 watts is way more than a SC10 needs normally. i think if you did this much power on some really taxing drivers...(i.e. bigger subs etc) you may get some dimming. but as you prolly know, doing a system like this in the new bimmers will prolly get you a lot more of the "increased battery discharge" warning, as the car senses that the battery have dropped below 85 percent capacity iirc. stupidest thing ever IMO.
> 
> JPswanberg: its simple, we have 10 total drivers running in the car, and the ms8 only have 8 channels, so the mid and tweeter have only one channel of processing available on the ms8...so you either do the passive xovers, or get a active xover inline...the last time i did passives in a late model bimmer, i found that the car radiates so much noise it was actually inducting noise THROUGH the xovers hehe, plus i like to play wtih the oxver freq a little more.


Hey Bing I didnt understand how u have 10 drivers as u stated. I only counted 8, 1 Center channel, 2 tweeters, 2 4" midbasses, 2 Subs under the seats and 1 Morel Sub in the trunk. That equals 8 drivers, unless I missed something. I too want to run a MS8 and similiar setup, so will I need a Xover also? Or am I not understanding how this setup works. Thanks Bing


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Bimmerboyali said:


> Hey Bing I didnt understand how u have 10 drivers as u stated. I only counted 8, 1 Center channel, 2 tweeters, 2 4" midbasses, 2 Subs under the seats and 1 Morel Sub in the trunk. That equals 8 drivers, unless I missed something. I too want to run a MS8 and similiar setup, so will I need a Xover also? Or am I not understanding how this setup works. Thanks Bing



2 x tweeters

2 x midrange

2 x underseat woofers

1 x center

2 x side surround

1 x sub


----------



## scooby9 (Jan 16, 2011)

Nice install! I have a 335xi and the HiFi sound is pretty basic.


----------



## Irishfocus06 (Sep 11, 2008)

Wow, perfection!


----------



## ReloadedSS (Aug 26, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> took 8 total days working 8-9 hours a day


Just like me, if by days you mean months, and hours you mean days. Even then, I don't know if it would look as smooth. Well done, as always.


----------



## $seeleo0 (Apr 15, 2011)

Hello Bing,

one question for you: i'm referring to your sub boxes mad of fiberglass ...

how can you manage to connect the fleece to the fiberglass box without showing any thick edge?

what I'm saying is that if you bond the box and the fleece with hot melt glue or something similar you should have this problem while your sub boxes seem perfects even before applying the carpet !!

my doubt is: do you use a really thin fleece or do you cut/sand the excess after attaching it to the fiberglass edge?

Many many thanks in advance,
Greetings from Italy,
Alberto


----------



## GSlider (Jun 11, 2009)

Love the trunk floor, Bing!


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

$seeleo0 said:


> Hello Bing,
> 
> one question for you: i'm referring to your sub boxes mad of fiberglass ...
> 
> ...



Hey Alberto...thats exactly what i do.

after i reinforce the box from the inside, i trim and sand away the excess fleece on the edge of the opening, takes a good half an hour each time but to me its worth it. 

b


----------



## Topdown (Aug 12, 2009)

Epic, as usual


----------



## cgm246 (Jun 27, 2011)

aWESOME WORK, VERY SIMILAR TO WHAT I AM LOOKING TO ACCOMPLISH IN MY COUNTRYMAN, LOTSA PLANNING...


----------



## Lorin (May 5, 2011)

are you running a 4 inch mid down to 130 hz?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Lorin said:


> are you running a 4 inch mid down to 130 hz?


yessir, based on Morel's recommendations. 130hz is not a big stretch for a 4" woofer, especially the HOII


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> The system utilizes a JBL MS-8 (my ninth one!) for OEM inteface and DSP control, the display is mounted in the glovebox, along with the extension cable for the tuning mic:


That is one clean install!

I was thinking of running a similar cable along with the screen's cable; but i read on a thread here that leaving the headphones connected all the time was bad for the ms8; but would leaving a undetermined extension cable be ok?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

if leaving a cable on there all the time causes something bad for the ms8, i havent seen it...a dozen or so units and counting and virtually all of them have a permanent cable mounted.


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

the was a thread about ms8s dying and taking out amps and speakers connected downstream; someone hypothesized that it might have been due to them leaving the mic attached.

Also i wasn't able to find any information on where the rf receiver for the remote is located, is it part of the screen or is it in the ms8?


----------



## Loudy (Nov 10, 2010)

I don't think he is leaving the mic attached. It sounds like an extension cable so he can easily plug in the mic up front for recalibrating.


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

Loudy said:


> I don't think he is leaving the mic attached. It sounds like an extension cable so he can easily plug in the mic up front for recalibrating.


correcto 

so to me, its just an extension of the female jack thats on the ms8 so it shouldnt affect it?

as for where hte RF receiver is...not sure but the RF obviously does not work with the display unplugged so...i would guess its on the display?


----------



## ganesht (Oct 13, 2008)

simplicityinsound said:


> correcto
> 
> so to me, its just an extension of the female jack thats on the ms8 so it shouldnt affect it?
> 
> as for where hte RF receiver is...not sure but the RF obviously does not work with the display unplugged so...i would guess its on the display?


Ya i saw the female end by the display; but i was jut wondering if it would pick up noise since it isn't terminated and you said there was lots of rf noise. But like you said i dont think anything will happen; maybe the ms8s which failed had another underlying problem.

I was afraid the rf receiver was part of the display; i guess it makes sense since the distance between the remote and body could be pretty far and with body panels in the way. I just wanted to temporary run the display and remove it once everything was setup.


----------



## eviling (Apr 14, 2010)

ganesht said:


> Ya i saw the female end by the display; but i was jut wondering if it would pick up noise since it isn't terminated and you said there was lots of rf noise. But like you said i dont think anything will happen; maybe the ms8s which failed had another underlying problem.
> 
> I was afraid the rf receiver was part of the display; i guess it makes sense since the distance between the remote and body could be pretty far and with body panels in the way. I just wanted to temporary run the display and remove it once everything was setup.


the RF reciever is in the unit as far as i know, i alwyas got best responses when pointing at my trunk. but its a pretty wide band.


----------



## ehaze (Aug 31, 2010)

bing, great install!

What powers the center channel driver?


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

Good god I just noticed I'm not the only installer to use a sharply for my panel outline when doing fiberglass.system looks really clean nice work.how did the underseat drivers sound,I've been using earthquakes flat drivers in bmws.does that enclosure under seat vent into the side rails like on the older 7 series?


----------



## simplicityinsound (Feb 2, 2007)

center channel is the ms8 

the audio system sub whcih are meant to be OEM fit to the bmw underseat, sounds great, they arent much to look like and dont go much below 40hz, but i have them as midbass drivers anyway and they work well for the stiuation. would i like a real 6.5" driver in the door or kicks more? sure, but for oem locations, they work well.

yeah they vent into the door sills just like always.

yup, been using sharpies for outlines for a good 8 or 9 years now 

b


----------



## jpeezy (Feb 5, 2012)

on the gm's ,we take the enclosure out,dampen inside and out with dynamat xtreme,and put a new baffle ring on using two part epoxy(vette panel adhesive) 3m # 3115 i think,you can get it at any autobody supply shop. i have even milkshaked the inside of the enlosure as well(we seal up the port,so it is a sealed enclosure)pop a tang band mini sub in there and you are good to go.


----------



## Z-Roc (Mar 22, 2012)

love the trunk set-up


----------

